# For Hapi Puzzlers



## Hapiguy (Feb 3, 2021)

*Hi and Welcome to Hapi Puzzles

I hope you will all like and enjoy these puzzles

Please post as you play because it's also fun to read each others posts

I will post the correct response to the previous puzzle before posting a new puzzle...

I'll try to post a new puzzle to this same thread every few days...Hapi solving   *



What two words do you see?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*Opt Cal

Optical *


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2021)

Illusion ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

Optical Illusion... ( yeaaah thanks Bonnie)


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2021)

*Optical  and  Illusion ?*


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Optical is in the cream
Illusion is in the scene


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

What Do You See ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

I can see 2 women , and a scull but that's all because the picture is tiny


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2021)

Tiny? But thats not me..! Holly.. 

*me too Holly.. sitting at  a table. cannot make out what's on the table tho. . little dolls?  *


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Sorry about the size of the last puzzle...I'll post another shortly...if I can't improve this puzzle...
Okay...I replaced the first puzzle with a larger one......


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2021)

*Ya betta !!..  *


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2021)

A rat (can't see tail) or a large chipmunk.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I can see 2 women , and a scull but that's all because the picture is tiny


Try it again...I replaced the first one....


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

tinytn said:


> Tiny? But thats not me..! Holly..
> 
> *me too Holly.. sitting at  a table. cannot make out what's on the table tho. . little dolls?  *


Try it again...I replaced the first one....


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

tinytn said:


> *Ya betta !!..  *


I just posted a new thread "Quizzes" in Games.  Let me know if you like it please.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> What Do You See ?
> 
> View attachment 148231


 a woman, and reflection... a dressing table, mirror, SKull ....

...still really very small tho'...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 148214


Yes I agree with Ruby...a chipmunk, or if the picture is small it could be a mouse... or even a baby rabbit..bottom right of the pic


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

How many legs do you see ?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 148214


A mouse.

The woman is looking at her reflection in the mirror of her vanity table. I think it's from a painting called "Vanity" because beneath it all, we're only skulls/bones.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> How many legs do you see ?
> 
> View attachment 148412


5, LOL.

Could we get one resolved before posting another?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> 5, LOL.
> 
> Could we get one resolved before posting another?



Great...Just let me know when y'all want a new puzzle....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2021)

oh dear, I'm a bit confused. I'll just go along and pick it up as I go Thanks!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 6, 2021)

*I see 5 elephant legs..  *


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> oh dear, I'm a bit confused. I'll just go along and pick it up as I go Thanks!


You're doing great...Thank you.    Me thinks 'confused' can be contagious.  My original intent was for this game to be one puzzle at a time and  'Quizzes'  would be all at once so a player could pick and choose.  Please let me know if you like one concept over the other.    Thank you.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 6, 2021)

....


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

tinytn said:


> How about   two separate Games ??,,,, ... One for the puzzles, and another,  separate Game  for the Quizzes. .
> Maybe leave this one for the puzzles..
> Then start  a  new separate  Game for the Quizzes on a new thread?. ? _ I already did start a new thread Game  "Quizzes"  where I posted a group of quizzes so that players could pick and choose.  This thread will stay as it started...just let me know as before when y'all are ready for a new puzzle.
> Please let me know how you like the new 'Quizzes' thread also listed here under Games.  Thank you._
> See what other people feel about how they would like your games to be played..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh my goodness. im sorry Hapiguy , i thought this was the same thread.!!!
sorry, i think i can still delete my question..  let me see.. ok .. gotter done!! Again..i apologize,


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

tinytn said:


> Oh my goodness. im sorry Hapiguy , i thought this was the same thread.!!!
> sorry, i think i can still delete my question..  let me see.. ok .. gotter done!! Again..i apologize,


Relax...you're doing great with helping me...and you are very much appreciated.  Thank You.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

*Regarding your Puzzler answers...*

*I have been on the fence regarding how to respond to everyones answers in a way that is fair and fun for all.

Once I post that someones answer is **correct, it seems that's the same as posting the answer along with the original game question...which to me would be a faux pas.

My current stance: I will reply with a  for a correct answer or a   for an incorrect or incomplete answer.

Please post your answers separately for each individual puzzle.*

Have fun and please know that your thoughts and comments are welcome and encouraged.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

RubyK said:


> A rat (can't see tail) or a large chipmunk.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> a woman, and reflection... a dressing table, mirror, SKull ....
> 
> ...still really very small tho'...


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I agree with Ruby...a chipmunk, or if the picture is small it could be a mouse... or even a baby rabbit..bottom right of the pic


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> A mouse.
> 
> The woman is looking at her reflection in the mirror of her vanity table. I think it's from a painting called "Vanity" because beneath it all, we're only skulls/bones.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

tinytn said:


> *I see 5 elephant legs..   *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

In the picture of the two women and the skull, I think they are playing chess.

The elephant has 4 legs and two trunks, one of the trunks very fat?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> In the picture of the two women and the skull, I think they are playing chess.
> 
> The elephant has 4 legs and two trunks, one of the trunks very fat?


Please see my prior post in red for submitting and scoring.  Thank you for playing.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2021)

26 ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2021)

16 .... ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

I got 16.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 12, 2021)

Neither answer....26 or 16 is the correct answer....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Neither answer....26 or 16 is the correct answer....




Ha ! is it 15 ?  are there just 3 bananas in the last line ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

Clever!


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 12, 2021)

The correct answer is...............15


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 12, 2021)

Color Illusion - How many colors do you see in this image?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2021)

I know this is going to be wrong...but 3 ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

I would guess three also. I think the reds and greens are all the same, but look different because of the background color.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I know this is going to be wrong...but 3 ?





Sunny said:


> I would guess three also. I think the reds and greens are all the same, but look different because of the background color.


3 colors is correct.  White, Green and Pink.

The pink squares that are on a white background appear light pink.  
The pink squares that are on the green background are dark pink.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 13, 2021)

Are the horizontal lines sloping or straight across?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

oooh I got it right... 


errrm... straight.....


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2021)

They are not slopping, or even sloping. They are straight.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2021)

*Straight Across..?*


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> oooh I got it right...
> 
> 
> errrm... straight.....





Sunny said:


> They are not slopping, or even sloping. They are straight.





tinytn said:


> *Straight Across..?     *


The correct answer is straight.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 15, 2021)

tinytn said:


> *Straight Across..?    *


Seems that somebody done stole the star I gave you yesterday...but I got it back for you and gave you one more


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*3.... !!*


----------

